# Sage DTP - on offer on Amazon for £249



## Edilemma (Mar 18, 2018)

I've just bought a DTP on Amazon for £249! Thought I'd share it here in case anyone else is interested in snapping one of these up. I paid an extra £28.75 for Amazon's 2 years breakdown and accidental damage cover.

Sage by Heston Blumenthal BES810BSS the Duo Temp Pro Espresso Machine - Silver https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00NPYDJ6U/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_epUSAbZYCCCAX


----------



## ksuddell (Feb 19, 2018)

That's a great price for a new DTP. I paid £270 for mine a couple of years ago and was well worth the money. Good find!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I thought all Sage machines came with a 2 year warrantee - it does seem to be a repair one though and will only be replaced if that can't be done. I recently found that a BE from John Lewis was the same deal.

I recently found that Amazon sales can differ on other items. We bought a Morphy Richards hot water dispenser mostly for tea and hot water for cooking, gravy etc. It comes with 2 years and had problems after around 3 months. I contacted MR and was told that Amazon carried the first 12 months of the guarantee. This probably explains one of the reasons Amazon were cheaper than many other suppliers.

So Amazon's own guarantee might be a good idea.

John

-


----------



## Edilemma (Mar 18, 2018)

ajohn said:


> I thought all Sage machines came with a 2 year warrantee - it does seem to be a repair one though and will only be replaced if that can't be done. I recently found that a BE from John Lewis was the same deal.
> 
> -


Well yes you're right my machine does come with a two year guarantee from Sage, so not sure I need the Amazon one! The Amazon policy does cover accidental cover as well but I think I have that on my home insurance policy.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I have some sort of fault on the grinder on my Barista Express. I've thought I had a while ago and then it became more clear. Contacted JL and was told to contact Sage. They took details and arranged for an engineer to phone me. Discussed it and left it like that as I had run low on beans. I've spent some time since finding out that there really is a fault so need to contact them again.

I am a bit disturbed about this approach as I feel that I need to be able to show an engineer that it really is faulty. In essence it just wont go as fine as it did and the setting seems to suddenly jump at the coarser end. Best answer I have to that is to measure the actual burr movement as the settings are changed - tell the engineer what it does - he can then look at the parts involved and see if this should happen. I know I have used settings from 4 to 10 in the past and find I'm now stuck at 10 or coarser. I had previously checked that the burrs were reasonably clear at a setting of 1 so something has changed.

There warrantee seems to be dead straight really but in situations like mine could prove to be a bit difficult to use. Some amazon reviews show why they need it - machine makes crap coffee - well it's very easy for some one with limited experience to do that with any machine. Lack of maintenance can also cause problems with several things in these machines. If people have followed the instructions in the manual then I assume that they just fix it. Actually it's hard to see how they could do anything else. Faults actually seem to be pretty rare and all makes of machine can develop them.

John

-


----------

